# Whats the verdict on going abroad ?



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Hiya

I have just completed my first negative ICSI treatment, tested 09 Dec 05 but AF arrived on 16th.  This was our free treatment so obviously now on it will be funded by us and we are toying with the idea of going abroad, i have done some brief research and America's stats are incredible in comparison to the UK but so is the price tag.  Our infertility is due to DH exceptionally low sperm count so at this stage no donor is required, can someone please advise on having the treatment, the pros and cons, recommendations.  Our first treatment was at Burton on Trent and I can not fault anything to do with this clinic (apart from neg result!) but there also does not seem to be anyone else there either.

Any advise at all would be so much appreciated.

Kind regards


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi there

You might want to contact "little Jen" she had tx in Colorado and is now 30 ish weeks pg with twins.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes

Zoe


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi there, 

just thought Id drop you a line ...after 2 failed ICSI Im now going for ED in Spain - their stats are very good and most of the nurses at the clinic Im going to are english plus the costs are much cheaper  They also have donor anonymity (this changes in the UK next year) and the waiting lists are much much shorter...when I discussed this with my consul in the UK, he said he didnt blame me and would reccomend it too.

One thing to remember though is you may need monitoring here in the UK whilst you have tx abroad and many uk clinics charge a lot for this. So you have to add this on to your costs too.

It might be worth your while reading the abroadies section/link for more info..

Best of luck in it all,

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I can only comment on donor ET - despite the travelling issues, I really doubt I would take up an offer in the UK even if one became available. I am on a few waiting lists, and am coming up to two years on some of them.

Also, if I was really flexible about location and was thinking of straightforward IVF, I would seriously consider going abroad. My experience of Spain is that their private services are better than our private services. There would be a problem of having scans locally, so you would need to be in that country for at least three weeks.  And if really really rich, I would go to Iceland for IVF, as they seem to have the best success rates in the world! I believe there are quite a few studies into Icelandic live birth rates, and understand that no one can determine why they are so successful. But then they have a really healthy population and fantastic health, education and social services.

best of luck in whatever you decide to do,


love,


roze  xxx


----------

